# Who actually makes what? (4 stroke outboards)



## AlexB (Jun 13, 2016)

What's up, guys?

I've been researching small (~10-15 HP) 4 stroke outboards, and its making my head spin... I understand Tohatsu makes a good motor, and I also understand that the small motors offered with Nissan graphics are basically just rebranded Tohatsus. 

What about Mercury? I've heard that the power heads are made by Tohatsu and the lowers are made by someone else. I've also heard they're unreliable and harder to work on? There are MANY used Mercs for sale, which makes me wonder...

What about Evinrude? I did a little searching and found that Evinrude teamed with Tohatsu for their small "portable" 4-strokes. Is that "teaming" more along the lines of the Nissan/Tohatsu team or the Mercury/Tohatsu team?

I'm mostly narrowing my search to Nissan/Tohatsu, Yamaha, and Honda, but don't know if I should be including a few others (like Evinrude) if they're actually just rebraned Tohatsus?

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advnace, 

~Alex


----------



## Al U Minium (Jun 13, 2016)

As long as it has nothing to do with made in America it is likely pretty damn good. I wouldn't lug a Mercury home if they were giving them away. Look for the most popular parts available and price.


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 13, 2016)

all depends on the years.

I had a Merc 15hp 4 stroke kicker about 2000 

The powerhead was made by Yamaha

the rest of it was Merc

It was a fine motor. Ran like a sewing machine

On my current boat I have a 9.9 Yam 4 stroke kicker 1999. Same powerhead as the Merc I had

rest of it is Yamaha

It is a fine motor

Runs like a sewing machine


----------



## AlexB (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. I wonder if anyone has compiled a timeline of who made what and when? 

Al U Minium- So it sounds like you wouldn't recommend Evinrude?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al U Minium (Jun 13, 2016)

I have an 8HP Sailmaster Evinrude and have had Evinrude and Johnson since I could afford a small boat of my own. Johnson/Evinrude started to stick it to their dealers I think back in the 80's. That was not very nice, John Deere has done it too. Johnson was the motor of choice for saltwater in Maine for decades. My latest purchase was a used 5horse Coleman 4 cycle, haven't pulled the cord on it yet.

I know Mercury has been good to their users, my uncle wouldn't have anything else and they were awesome for racing. 

I spent most all my time on the saltwater and off shore where you can die when things break, thus Johnson motors. Leave the toys for the boys.

If you can find a good person to do your motor work, they are priceless. Ask the people that work on them.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 15, 2016)

i have a 99 mercury 2 stroke .. its a tohatsu and a total piece of garbage .. i have put 2 drive shafts in it in 2 summers, but the power head runs great ... i'm looking at a new suzuki 20hp efi model .... i am tired of having a unreliable motor.


----------



## AlexB (Jun 15, 2016)

xXOnyxXx said:


> i have a 99 mercury 2 stroke .. its a tohatsu and a total piece of garbage .. i have put 2 drive shafts in it in 2 summers, but the power head runs great ... i'm looking at a new suzuki 20hp efi model .... i am tired of having a unreliable motor.



Interesting. I think the Merc power head is Tohatsu and the lower is something else (made in USA maybe?). Sounds like you're happy with the Tohatsu piece anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 16, 2016)

i was told by our local dealer that the merc was just a rebadged tohatsu ... the drive shaft is tiny .. my yamaha 4hp has a larger diameter drive shaft than the merc .. the last time it went "last week" it just snapped at the power head .. the newer ones are better from what i hear from the local river rats.


----------



## AlexB (Jun 16, 2016)

Interesting. If Nissan is Tohatsu and Merc is Tohatsu, why do we hear good things about Nissan and Tohatsu and bad things about Merc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexB (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm... A good deal popped up on a 1999 Mercury 9.9 HP 4-stroke. 

Any experience with small 4-stroke merc's from 1999? I think the powerheads were made by Yamaha at that point, but I don't know who made the rest of it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 23, 2016)

AlexB said:


> Hmm... A good deal popped up on a 1999 Mercury 9.9 HP 4-stroke.
> 
> Any experience with small 4-stroke merc's from 1999? I think the powerheads were made by Yamaha at that point, but I don't know who made the rest of it...
> 
> ...



If you look back I had one in a 15 hp. Same motor. That's why I mentioned it

yes the power head was made by Yamaha

the rest is made by Merc

It was a fine motor...

ran like a sewing machine...


----------



## PBRMINER (Jun 23, 2016)

Nissan, Mercury, and Evinrude small motors are all the same Tohatsu Motors. top to bottom. different paint and graphics. been that way for at least 10 years (less on the Rudes since they were introduced in 2011) good reliable motors and as you can guess parts are no issue to get

as for the American Made Bashing thats pretty cute coming from someone Bragging about a Chinese made Coleman (Parsun) with a sketchy Reliability record since introduced and pitiful parts support......


----------



## PBRMINER (Jun 23, 2016)

Likely Due to the fact of how many Mercury Dealers= Mercury motors are now out there.....




AlexB said:


> Interesting. If Nissan is Tohatsu and Merc is Tohatsu, why do we hear good things about Nissan and Tohatsu and bad things about Merc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexB (Jun 23, 2016)

PBRMINER said:


> Likely Due to the fact of how many Mercury Dealers= Mercury motors are now out there.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something here... I definitely see several mercs on the market for every one from a different brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 27, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> AlexB said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... A good deal popped up on a 1999 Mercury 9.9 HP 4-stroke.
> ...




no sir ... in 1999 all mercury portables where made top to bottom by tohatsu. they are good running outboards .. but they are no where as durable as the bombradier made johnson/evinrude , LOL they're indestructable


----------



## perchjerker (Jun 27, 2016)

Well its been a good 15 years ago that I had that motor so I could be wrong.

It was a 99 or maybe a 2000 15 hp 4 stroke Merc Bigfoot. I was told by those in the know at the time that the powerhead was Yam the rest Merc

I had that motor for about 8 years as a kicker and it great.

The I bought my Grady White (which I still have) that has a 99 Yam 9.9 4 stroke on it and the powerhead was identical (except it was gray not black and a few other minor differences like an automatic choke) and its been a great motor too

So who ever made them they have both been fine motors and I would buy them again.


----------



## AlexB (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, guys. I'm waiting to hear back from the guy who's selling the '99 Merc 9.9. If he's still got it this weekend, I'm gonna buy it... (Of course pending seeing it run)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper123 (Jul 20, 2016)

OK heres what I know Nissan/Tohatsu same motor always have been as far as I know Tohatsu is the mother company and one of the oldest outboard man. in the world. Merc has had so many changes since they got bought out I cant keep up with them. I do know everything under 40 HP merc. is a Tohatsu top to bottom. Merc cant build a small motor anymore. I have had several mercs and finally gave up on them I cant keep em running. Yea I bought used junk. I hear about motors being junk but if you bought it used well you bought junk to start with just like me. You know not how it was cared for or at all. Honda top of the line always have been Yamaha right behind them and yes I agree with the others if its made in Japan its quality if US its better to run at this point in time and if its china run fast. Just so you know US dont make anything in the outboard world anymore VERY SAD we learned nothing from the civil war. As in you cant win if you dont have manufacturing and industry. I drive a Nissan truck and buy Nissan outboards why ? working mans motor and they last. If you buy new and take care of it then you know what you have. Thats been a hard lesson for me, no more used JUNK.


----------



## jsmoody (Jul 20, 2016)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Tohatsu. I've had two that served me well. One I still have, a 93 9.9/15 Nissan.


----------

